# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Badasses

## Perianne

I hear lots of big talk.  I sense lots of testosterone.  I saw a good photo of someone here (I don't remember who it was since I was new then) that looked manly.

Among the men here, who is the toughest badass?  And how can you back it up on an internet forum?

(Remember, I said "men", as I am the toughest person here.  :Smile:  )

----------



----------


## Aldo Raine

Define what you mean by badass.  I'm pretty fucking badass.  Do you mean can I kick the asses of people here or do you mean can I walk 8 hours with an 80 lb pack on in 125 degree heat and then still build a sand bunker or both?

----------

KSigMason (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

You've never kicked my ass and could never.

----------


## Archer

> Define what you mean by badass.  I'm pretty fucking badass.  Do you mean can I kick the asses of people here or do you mean can I walk 8 hours with an 80 lb pack on in 125 degree heat and then still build a sand bunker or both?


Fuck you! You got me on that one! My knees wont take the shit!

I can rip appliances out of the fucking wall and chunk them at your ass!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> You've never kicked my ass and could never.


I could kick your ass today so watch yoself, nigga!

----------


## kilgram

I bet that I am the less badass of this forum.

----------

Perianne (07-23-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I could kick your ass today so watch yoself, nigga!


Even injured you can't kick my ass.  I'd knife hand you so hard mutherfuckker.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I bet that I am the less badass of this forum.


We could train you up quick.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Maximatic

> And how can you back it up on an internet forum?


Very nice!

----------


## Aldo Raine

How can we back it up on an internet forum?  Have an internet arm wrestling match?  I can bench press 300 words.

----------

Gemini (07-22-2013),Perianne (07-21-2013),The XL (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> How can we back it up on an internet forum?  Have an internet arm wrestling match?  I can bench press 300 words.


I really don't care about everyone else.  It's enough that you know I could destroy you.   :Cool20:

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I really don't care about everyone else.  It's enough that you know I could destroy you.


I don't know about that devil dog, you've gotten soft the past few months.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't know about that devil dog, you've gotten soft the past few months.


Three guys at one time.

----------


## Archer

> How can we back it up on an internet forum?  Have an internet arm wrestling match?  I can bench press 300 words.


Fuck you! I do 14,000 words at times! Here is my site:
http://tekinferno.com/

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Three guys at one time.


I've had two at one time, but never three!

(sorry, bad joke.  I am so happy you survived!)

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I've had two at one time, but never three!
> 
> (sorry, bad joke.  I am so happy you survived!)


Don't baby him.  He's a marine.  He ought to be able to fight more than that.  Your story is more interesting.  What's up with that?  Sandwich style or train?

----------


## Perianne

> Your story is more interesting.  What's up with that?  Sandwich style or train?


It was a joke.

----------


## The XL

> I hear lots of big talk.  I sense lots of testosterone.  I saw a good photo of someone here (I don't remember who it was since I was new then) that looked manly.
> 
> Among the men here, who is the toughest badass?  And how can you back it up on an internet forum?
> 
> (Remember, I said "men", as I am the toughest person here.  )


Are you talking about my shirtless photo, by any chance?

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Fuck you! I do 14,000 words at times! Here is my site:
> http://tekinferno.com/


Shit just got real.

----------


## Archer

crap.JPG

Any questions.

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Three guys at one time.


Pause.

----------


## The XL

> Attachment 771
> 
> Any questions.


You're a big dude, that's for sure.

----------


## Archer

And!

I Have the fastest 24/7 socket 1156 PC in the world; bar none! 
I have the fastest E450 based PC in the world; bar none!

And several other records!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Don't baby him.  He's a marine.  He ought to be able to fight more than that.  Your story is more interesting.  What's up with that?  Sandwich style or train?


You need to be done posting today.

----------


## Archer

> You're a big dude, that's for sure.


Size just means you have to hit me a few more times before I go down. Honestly I will kick, jab, uppercut or backhand before I ever think about throwing a real punch. I have dislocated metacarpals before. I am pretty harmless unless I get hold of you :Smile:

----------


## The XL

> Size just means you have to hit me a few more times before I go down. Honestly I will kick, jab, uppercut or backhand before I ever think about throwing a real punch. I have dislocated metacarpals before. I am pretty harmless unless I get hold of you


Size does matter when both parties have no idea how to fight, which is what it boils down to in the street a lot of the time.

----------

Gemini (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Size does matter when both parties have no idea how to fight, which is what it boils down to in the street a lot of the time.


I got kicked out of Karate, well not really I was not wanted there. I had legitimate reasons for being there though. My right side had been paralyzed in a crash and I needed a good workout.

After the first day on the 100 lb bag the owner took me to the back and explained to me that I would not spar by telling this story about how a good street fighter could take out a karate man any day... I rekon I was too willin :Frown:  Fucking story of my life. Same shit the Army shrink said before they sent me packing.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Experience counts too.  You'd have boots come in who couldn't fight for shit and after playing tap out every day for forever they became pretty mean mutherfuckkers.  It's muscle memory for hitting and blocking until it becomes natural, and knowing when they're off balance enough to put a hold on.  Constant sparring with someone who is angry that they did a 48 because of you or had to clean the head makes you wily and prepared for that blow. 

Three guys tried to kick my ass but they were three guys that hadn't had to fought other marines for months without end.  There's this marine who'd been out for a few years who took a swing at me a few weeks back and brother still had tight skills from the corps.

The marine corps has done me a whole lotta wrong but it did make me a man and it did make me tough as hell.

----------


## Archer

You know I think I need to bow out of the badd ass competition. I know damn good and well I could take any one of you (perhaps two) on any given day but I am past my prime and I think you jirenes got me on the stamina. If it ain't quick and I don't get my hands on you I am fucked :Smile:  Might be fucked anyway if it aint that given day.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Attachment 771
> 
> Any questions.


American by birth, Southern by the grace of G-d, am I right?

----------

Archer (07-21-2013),Perianne (07-21-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I got kicked out of Karate, well not really I was not wanted there. I had legitimate reasons for being there though. My right side had been paralyzed in a crash and I needed a good workout.
> 
> After the first day on the 100 lb bag the owner took me to the back and explained to me that I would not spar by telling this story about how a good street fighter could take out a karate man any day... I rekon I was too willin Fucking story of my life. Same shit the Army shrink said before they sent me packing.


A lot of Martial Arts have been watered down to the point that they aren't very effective or practical.  A buddy of mine, who I actually fought(and beat) in an underground MMA fight, joined a Karate class briefly.  When they sparred, he just totally tanked every attack they threw at him.  The fact that he weighed 260 lbs probably helped.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I was a badass in my own right before I adopted my nonviolent philosophy.

----------


## Archer

> American by birth, Southern by the grace of G-d, am I right?


Pertty much but I see this more up Nawth than here.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> A lot of Martial Arts have been watered down to the point that they aren't very effective or practical.  A buddy of mine, who I actually fought(and beat) in an underground MMA fight, joined a Karate class briefly.  When they sparred, he just totally tanked every attack they threw at him.  The fact that he weighed 260 lbs probably helped.


Agreed. Most martial arts are watered to become sports.

For example I practiced capoeira for a year. If we go to the beginning of this martial art was practiced using knives, kown as "jogo de la faca". And it was deadly.

----------

The XL (07-21-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Pertty much but I see this more up Nawth than here.


Tennessee is very race-conscious in some parts, especially if you go to Memphis. Not a whole lot of Confederate flags flying, which is unfortunate.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> A lot of Martial Arts have been watered down to the point that they aren't very effective or practical.  A buddy of mine, who I actually fought(and beat) in an underground MMA fight, joined a Karate class briefly.  When they sparred, he just totally tanked every attack they threw at him.  The fact that he weighed 260 lbs probably helped.


It's why the marine corps developed their own form of martial arts that grabs from all of the others.  It's lethal fighting techniques and nothing you'd want to employ outside the service.

----------


## Archer

> A lot of Martial Arts have been watered down to the point that they aren't very effective or practical.  A buddy of mine, who I actually fought(and beat) in an underground MMA fight, joined a Karate class briefly.  When they sparred, he just totally tanked every attack they threw at him.  The fact that he weighed 260 lbs probably helped.


Yeah 260 :Smile:  I want 240 or less. Was up to about 275 but my knees were killing me so I changed my diet and routine.

----------


## The XL

> Agreed. Most martial arts are watered to become sports.


Exactly.

----------


## The XL

> It's why the marine corps developed their own form of martial arts that grabs from all of the others.  It's lethal fighting techniques and nothing you'd want to employ outside the service.


Rinnie told me the special forces get MMA style training.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Yeah 260 I want 240 or less. Was up to about 275 but my knees were killing me so I changed my diet and routine.


275?  We gotta get you to the Program.

----------


## The XL

> Yeah 260 I want 240 or less. Was up to about 275 but my knees were killing me so I changed my diet and routine.


How tall are you?

----------


## Archer

Watered down indeed. If I come at you with a round house kick (crescent kick) you need to move. You will not block it and you will go down. If it connects with your head you are royally fucked. But hey I am all or nothing :Smile:

----------


## Archer

> How tall are you?


6'2"

34-38 waist depending on brand.

----------


## The XL

> 6'2"
> 
> 34-38 waist depending on brand.


That's really not a terrible waist size for 260 lbs.  34 is actually pretty damn good.

I'm around 28 now, but I'm around 175-180 lbs right now, a good 80 lbs smaller than you.  I'm only 5'8 though, so I'm actually pretty damn stocky for my height, especially since I'm around 6-7% body fat right now.

----------


## The XL

> Watered down indeed. If I come at you with a round house kick (crescent kick) you need to move. You will not block it and you will go down. If it connects with your head you are royally fucked. But hey I am all or nothing


The only way smaller guys can hang with bigger guys that can fight is if they have serious KO power themselves.  A lot of small guys can fight, but don't have the power needed to put a bigger person away in a street fight.

----------


## Archer

> 275?  We gotta get you to the Program.


You sayin I is fat boy? Son, well shit no matter the weight is just too much.

But don't be no sorry sack of shit and call old folk fat!

----------

Aldo Raine (07-21-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> You sayin I is fat boy? Son, well shit no matter the weight is just too much.
> 
> But don't be no sorry sack of shit and call old folk fat!


lmao.

----------


## Archer

> The only way smaller guys can hang with bigger guys that can fight is if they have serious KO power themselves.  A lot of small guys can fight, but don't have the power needed to put a bigger person away in a street fight.


Eric Jhonson was the only person I was scared to fight. He was small and solid. We were in reform school together (same HS different reasons) and he kept me out of a few fights. Cocky as hell. I was about to school a punk and he jumped in between us. Look up[ in the sir and says he aint letting me fight because I would kill the guy. And yes I would have broke  he neck or crushed his throat like the last guy (yeah I did bad things to people). I am here to tell ya shit aint like TV and necks just don't snap unless you get the exact position. More likely than not you crush their throat and they lay there kicking and gasping with eyes bugging out. Still wish I had killed him.

----------


## Aldo Raine

I'll give props to my brother.  Devil dog's the only guy on here I'd be afraid to fight and that's because I've seen what he can do in real life.  Lotta guys talk shit especially in the corps.  Shit talking is what we do.  He can roll it out.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

You do ok, shitbag.  Remove my name @Aldo Raine.

----------


## Dan40

Trinnity,

Has there ever been a thread worse than this one?

Yes?

No?

----------

Gemini (07-22-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

OMG, @Perianne!  Would you just LOOK at what you started with our oh-so-masculine membership????  The testosterone is so thick in here you'd need a jackhammer to get through it!  (Now watch, they'll start arguing about who would be better with a jackhammer....) 
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Honestly, though....I adore all our guys.  They're so......predictable.

----------

Perianne (07-23-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> OMG, @Perianne!  Would you just LOOK at what you started with our oh-so-masculine membership????  The testosterone is so thick in here you'd need a jackhammer to get through it!  (Now watch, they'll start arguing about who would be better with a jackhammer....) 
> 
> 
> Honestly, though....I adore all our guys.  They're so......predictable.


No me. Got nutted so hard one time I fucking puked!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> OMG, @Perianne!  Would you just LOOK at what you started with our oh-so-masculine membership????  The testosterone is so thick in here you'd need a jackhammer to get through it!  (Now watch, they'll start arguing about who would be better with a jackhammer....) 
> 
> 
> Honestly, though....I adore all our guys.  They're so......predictable.


 @Calypso Jones

OceanloverOH is picking on me.

----------


## Dan40

Ladies,

I'm a teddy bear.  I'll take you out to nice dinners and shows and serve you breakfast in bed.  And demonstrate machismo in ways other than fighting. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Ladies,
> 
> I'm a teddy bear.  I'll take you out to nice dinners and shows and serve you breakfast in bed.  And demonstrate machismo in ways other than fighting.


Dan wins.

----------


## Archer

> Ladies,
> 
> I'm a teddy bear.  I'll take you out to nice dinners and shows and serve you breakfast in bed.  And demonstrate machismo in ways other than fighting.


Yeah but we are all capable of that :Smile:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> @Calypso Jones
> 
> OceanloverOH is picking on me.



Am NOT!  Me pick on a fellow military guy?  NEVER!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah but we are all capable of that


Hardly, I mean in nice clothes after an actual shower!  I'm so willing to be clean, I'll even help the ladies with their shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I mean stage plays, not movies.  Even opera and ballet.  But I can do NASCAR, or IMSA or SCCA races just as well.  Whatever the lady wants, I get.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yeah but we are all capable of that


Yeh but none of us thought to say it in this thread.

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Hardly, I mean in nice clothes after an actual shower!  I'm so willing to be clean, I'll even help the ladies with their shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I mean stage plays, not movies.  Even opera and ballet.  But I can do NASCAR, or IMSA or SCCA races just as well.  Whatever the lady wants, I get.


You must think we are all classless gorillas. I mean really. I can tell you (you already know) that the military are capable of being some of the best dressed in the world. And dude! I go from Dew Rag, red neck leather and jeans to a fedora, dress leather, khakis and a polo in five. I go from my bike to a grand Marquis and I love the Carolina theater, I am a member and I am on the mailing list. Dinner? Hey how about this: 



> We would like to thank Persimmons Waterfront Restaurant  of New Bern NC, USA for allowing us to use their deck before opening to get some great shots in the quiet.


http://tekinferno.com/archives/871/1

Most shots are from the out door private dock and eating area. Yeah I may just go out to write.

So: Suck iiiiiiit!

Yeah I am all that! I can fabricate your computer case, make any weldments... Shit you need to see my resume.

Oh and on that day I had calamari with Walker Black strait up for lunch.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Don't baby him. He's a marine. He ought to be able to fight more than that. Your story is more interesting. What's up with that? Sandwich style or train?


She meant sandwiches....bacon lettuce and tomato. yum.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Archer

http://timsrivershore.com/

depending on how long you stay and my head we can go here.

----------


## Archer

> @Archer
> 
> http://timsrivershore.com/
> 
> depending on how long you stay and my head we can go here.


Have to check with the wife. The kids are the issue :Frown: 

And @Dan40 ... Black or White Fedora tonight? I think white.
timeout.JPGcrap.JPG

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Have to check with the wife. The kids are the issue
> 
> And @Dan40 ... Black or White Fedora tonight? I think white.
> timeout.JPGcrap.JPG


Nah, dude, definitely black.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> *You must think we are all classless gorillas.* I mean really. I can tell you (you already know) that the military are capable of being some of the best dressed in the world. And dude! I go from Dew Rag, red neck leather and jeans to a fedora, dress leather, khakis and a polo in five. I go from my bike to a grand Marquis and I love the Carolina theater, I am a member and I am on the mailing list. Dinner? Hey how about this: 
> 
> http://tekinferno.com/archives/871/1
> 
> Most shots are from the out door private dock and eating area. Yeah I may just go out to write.
> 
> So: Suck iiiiiiit!
> 
> Yeah I am all that! I can fabricate your computer case, make any weldments... Shit you need to see my resume.
> ...


God, NO, @Archer!  We know our guys are gentlemen, every one, and damned attractive ones too!  We just wanted to watch the testosterone fly, and it did.  And no thank you on the offer to "suck it".  My jaw muscles are sore today.

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> God, NO, @Archer!  We know our guys are gentlemen, every one, and damned attractive ones too!  We just wanted to watch the testosterone fly, and it did.  And no thank you on the offer to "suck it".  My jaw muscles are sore today.


Have you ever seen Psych? Suck it is like nanny nanny boo boo. Not really the actual act :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> God, NO, @Archer!  We know our guys are gentlemen, every one, and damned attractive ones too!  We just wanted to watch the testosterone fly, and it did.  And no thank you on the offer to "suck it".  My jaw muscles are sore today.


Well, I'm not as attractive as I used to be. I lost weight in elementary school and found it again when I moved to Tennessee  :Tongue:

----------


## Archer

> Nah, dude, definitely black.


Shit the daughter just took it for the night :Frown:

----------


## The XL

> God, NO, @Archer!  We know our guys are gentlemen, every one, and damned attractive ones too!  We just wanted to watch the testosterone fly, and it did.*  And no thank you on the offer to "suck it".  My jaw muscles are sore today*.

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Nah, dude, definitely black.


You gotta be careful with fedoras.  Don't wear white unless you're cuban.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I can tell you (you already know) that the military are capable of being some of the best dressed in the world.


If we're caught off base looking stupid we hear about it.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Have you ever seen Psych? Suck it is like nanny nanny boo boo. Not really the actual act


I'm an old retired military broad.  To me, suck it means....well, suck it.   :Geez:

----------

Aldo Raine (07-22-2013),St James (07-21-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'm an old retired military broad.  To me, suck it means....well, suck it.


It means suck it.  I thought you handled that well.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> It means suck it.  I thought you handled that well.


It's REALLY hard to offend me.....I can find humor in almost everything.  Really pisses Mr. Ocean off when he's trying to insult me, too  :Icon Biggrin:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Have to check with the wife. The kids are the issue
> 
> And @Dan40 ... Black or White Fedora tonight? I think white.
> Attachment 774Attachment 775


With my, still full head of slightly grey, silky hair?  NO silly hat.  Hats, with the bill at the front, are for shading one's eyes.  Otherwise they are a wimpy lame ass attempt to portray someone that one is NOT.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I'm starting to get some hair back.  Looks low reg now.

----------


## St James

> I hear lots of big talk.  I sense lots of testosterone.  I saw a good photo of someone here (I don't remember who it was since I was new then) that looked manly.
> 
> Among the men here, who is the toughest badass?  And how can you back it up on an internet forum?
> 
> (Remember, I said "men", as I am the toughest person here.  )


I never reckoned that I was a badass. I lift my wife above all others, make sure her life is good and support her in all things she is determined to do. I would die to protect her and love her deeply. Sure, I have guns and such, but that is not the measure of a badass.
To me, treat her nice and we'll all get along. Mistreat her and you have more than 6 hands can handle.........I would kill and die for our Bill of Rights, defend the Constitution with every breath and load her guns for her while loading mine.

If I get put out with some of the things she does, I toss a kiss at her, not an appliance.  
I am, after all, a Taurus........

----------

Perianne (07-21-2013)

----------


## Archer

> With my, still full head of slightly grey, silky hair?  NO silly hat.  Hats, with the bill at the front, are for shading one's eyes.  Otherwise they are a wimpy lame ass attempt to portray someone that one is NOT.


I am who I am. I can be naked and beautiful! Well not really but I can be purdy howevah I dress.

----------

St James (07-21-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-21-2013)

----------


## St James

@Archer still have that thing with the matching pumps?  :Geez:

----------


## Archer

> @Archer still have that thing with the matching pumps?


The left and right? I gave those to Pee Wee Herman for the bar scene.

----------


## Dan40

> I am who I am. I can be naked and beautiful! Well not really but I can be purdy howevah I dress.


RU male?  Female? Or as yet undecided. :Smile:   I cannot respond without knowing.

----------


## Archer

> RU male?  Female? Or as yet undecided.  I cannot respond without knowing.


Come over here and drop your pants, bend over and tell me if the size 12 boot that goes up your ass heel first is a mans or woman's!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG



----------


## Dan40

> Come over here and drop your pants, bend over and tell me if the size 12 boot that goes up your ass heel first is a mans or woman's!


Don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass! :Smile:

----------


## Archer

> Don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass!


My bite is worse than my bark!

EDIT: Don't call me a bitch and I will not shove my freshly waxed boot up yer ass :Smile:

----------


## Archer

> My bite is worse than my bark!
> 
> EDIT: Don't call me a bitch and I will not shove my freshly waxed boot up yer ass


IMG_0345.JPG

And I bite hard but come to the house we can go out back and do this and talk shit:
Resized_Picture 278.jpg

----------


## Trinnity

> Among the men here, who is the toughest badass?  And how can you back it up on an internet forum?


Oh, that's easy - garyo of course. 
He's got a very bad ass; farts a lot. 
People run like hell if they can.

Last time, he was outdoors and ...........

He's legend.

@garyo

----------

OceanloverOH (07-22-2013),Perianne (07-22-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Interesting discussion today.

Here's the bottom line:  for every tough guy out there that can break necks and faces and stick things up other men's butts, there is a little 120 pound woman that can soften that rough exterior and bring you to your knees.  Or even a little doggie or kittie cat.

----------

Archer (07-22-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013),St James (07-22-2013)

----------


## St James

> The left and right? I gave those to Pee Wee Herman for the bar scene.


damn.............oh well......

----------

Archer (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> damn.............oh well......


Sorry but Supah Fly has left du building.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Interesting discussion today.
> 
> Here's the bottom line:  for every tough guy out there that can break necks and faces and stick things up other men's butts, there is a little 120 pound woman that can soften that rough exterior and bring you to your knees.  Or even a little doggie or kittie cat.


That's the truth.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> That's the truth.


This thread got pretty gay.

----------


## Archer

> This thread got pretty gay.


Who are you calling gay?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Who are you calling gay?


Everyone talking about fashion and White.

----------


## Perianne

> This thread got pretty gay.


Why do you say that?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Why do you say that?


Do you really want to know?  I'll tell you.

----------


## Perianne

> Do you really want to know?  I'll tell you.


Yes

----------


## Archer

> Everyone talking about fashion and White.


So you got issues with dressing nice? Let me guess you dress as you are told and then after that if it passes the sniff test you throw it on? Hey I do the sniff test pleny! If it don't stink it aint dirty, but there are times and places. Church, dinner out (Okay; I have issues with that. I have been known to whip out the pocket knife for a steak because the cutlery is as shitty as the meat is tough and Finger food to me is anything I can pick up and chew, baked potato is an example), meetings, work...

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Yes


BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.

----------

Ethereal (07-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


Somebody needs to civilize you bud...it's comin'.

oh yeah.. LOLOLOL

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Somebody needs to civilize you bud...it's comin'.
> 
> oh yeah.. LOLOLOL


Look all I'm saying is that you don't go from being a hound dog to a lap dog without serious denutting.

----------


## Trinnity

> Here's the bottom line:  for every tough guy out there that can break necks and faces and stick things up other men's butts, there is a little 120 pound woman that can soften that rough exterior and bring you to your knees.  Or even a little doggie or kittie cat.

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


Can I even take a nap?  

I don't really care what you or the old squad thinks is gay.  I think the way you wear sandals is gay but I don't make a big deal out of it.  You own a Garbage CD.  That's gay.  

As for women I do wish that I could take some of that back.  Or, I wish I wished I could take some of it back.  I'm sure there were some of them whose feelings I did hurt.

Also, we're out of Gatorade again.  You should stop posting now and go get some.

----------


## Trinnity

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.









You're in deep deep trouble, son.

Time to reboot:





 :Sofa:   :Evilgrin:   :F Run: 


 :F Whistle:

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Can I even take a nap?  
> 
> I don't really care what you or the old squad thinks is gay.  I think the way you wear sandals is gay but I don't make a big deal out of it.  You own a Garbage CD.  That's gay.  
> 
> As for women I do wish that I could take some of that back.  Or, I wish I wished I could take some of it back.  I'm sure there were some of them whose feelings I did hurt.
> 
> Also, we're out of Gatorade again.  You should stop posting now and go get some.


you're not gay dude. THere's nothing wrong with you.  You're a warrior.  And You're maturing.  

NOW GET HIM HIS DAMN GATORADE!!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> you're not gay dude. THere's nothing wrong with you.  You're a warrior.  And You're maturing.  
> 
> NOW GET HIM HIS DAMN GATORADE!!


He's not allowed in our clique even if he has the $50.

----------


## Archer

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


Friend a Tiger never loses his stripes. A good woman can make a man resist his nature but nothing changes it outside of divine intervention.

I am not the same person I was 24 years ago when I met my wife, at least it looks that way. I am in control of what I do but I assure you I will let go.

EDIT: And the hats? WTF? Takes Goddamn balls to ware a real fucking hat! Anybody can throw on a fucking ball cap but MEN wear a fedora. Some are 900 bucks (not mine). So dress nice and get a nice hat if you got the fucking balls to do it! Shit buy a nice black one like my white one and if it don't pull pussy I will buy it from you. Unless you are just a common place bitch and not a real hunting dog.

----------


## Trinnity

Women only make men a little smoother around the edges. Your wife might hunt with you and shoot guns with you - it goes both ways, ya know. My hubby made me more rugged.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Friend a Tiger never loses his stripes. A good woman can make a man resist his nature but nothing changes it outside of divine intervention.
> 
> I am not the same person I was 24 years ago when I met my wife, at least it looks that way. I am in control of what I do but I assure you I will let go.


Whoa there hoss.  What are you saying about me?  I think I'm a lot different than I was a year ago and I'm a helluva lot different than I was five years ago.  Yes what he said is true, but I would not do that today.  I would feel bad if I did that now.

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


That is fucking adorable.

----------

Trinnity (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Whoa there hoss.  What are you saying about me?  I think I'm a lot different than I was a year ago and I'm a helluva lot different than I was five years ago.  Yes what he said is true, but I would not do that today.  I would feel bad if I did that now.


You took control, matured and grew up. You are no less of a man today and you are not tamed. You are in control of the monster.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> That is fucking adorable.


I think I'm supposed to say its not adorable or something.  If I think it's cute I'm gay I guess.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I think I'm supposed to say its not adorable or something.  If I think it's cute I'm gay I guess.


Hell no! Say it and fucking dare anyone that does not like it to get in your face!

It is damn cute BG! I am a grown ass 40yo man. I am married, done having kids... I will tell you it aint gay! But if you like Beiber I can not say the same.

----------

Gemini (07-22-2013),Perianne (07-22-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Sometimes people need you to be the way you were.

----------

Archer (07-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

I think it's cute, too.

Who cares if people think you're gay or not?  Feel and act how you want, not how others want.

----------


## Archer

> Sometimes people need you to be the way you were.


Yeah I get that at times as well. I get around an old friend and they get to talking and people get to looking at me like my friends are full of shit.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I think it's cute, too.
> 
> Who cares if people think you're gay or not?  Feel and act how you want, not how others want.


You could build a bridge with all the fucks I give.  I was just making a point.  Partying and banging dimes is fun, don't get me wrong.  I just also think watching movies and eating fajitas is fun now too.

----------


## Gemini

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


 @Aldo Raine

Everyone has a past.  Some choose to evolve past it, while other revel in degeneracy and despise those ascending past their self imposed glass ceiling level of progress.

My father for example, he wasn't 'neutered' at all.  He chose to earn the companionship of his wife, and continues to do so.  But that overweight unassuming man will turn into a dragon should you attempt to harm his woman.  Call him nutless then.

I'll laugh while he throws you through a wall with a rage that only a father and husband can have.

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013),TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

I always thought Gay was guys who secretly sing Operas in the shower.

----------

Archer (07-22-2013)

----------


## The XL

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


My brain actually hurts from reading this post.  Stupid from all angles.

----------


## Archer

> I always thought Gay was guys who secretly sing Operas in the shower.


Damn! I just got that America tune out of my head! Alligator lizards floating in the air, in the air.

Sorry you triggered it.

----------

Coolwalker (07-22-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

This was supposed to be a complimentary thread for  @Perianne.  Would you just *LOOK* at what you guys have done to it????  I shoulda known .......

*shaking head*
 :Facepalm:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> This was supposed to be a complimentary thread for  @Perianne.  Would you just *LOOK* at what you guys have done to it????  I shoulda known .......
> 
> *shaking head*


Honey, you're in the wrong thread.  Yours is still fine @OceanloverOH

----------


## OceanloverOH

EEEEEK!  I'm not only losing it.....I think it's looooong gone.  Sorry about that.......... :Dang:

----------


## Trinnity

Can we get back on topic? Please?

----------


## Dan40

> Can we get back on topic? Please?


The topic of "BADASS?"

Being off topic on this thread is a blessing.

----------


## Archer

> The topic of "BADASS?"
> 
> Being off topic on this thread is a blessing.


Spoken like a cultured man-bitch! Now go get in the mini-van and get her some Ice-Cream! I am taking my man van to get mine some (cant win them all).

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Spoken like a cultured man-bitch! Now go get in the mini-van and get her some Ice-Cream! I am taking my man van to get mine some (cant win them all).


Immature dolt.

----------


## keymanjim

I got so mad one time that I punched a ship.
It must have learned its lesson because it didn't fight back.

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Immature dolt.


Bring on topic is the point!

----------


## Trinnity

> The topic of "BADASS?"
> 
> Being off topic on this thread is a blessing.


Yeah well....guess it's too far gone and doesn't really matter anyway.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Guest

> BG is the BIGGEST dog you or anyone else has ever met in your life.  We used to put money together then pick a girl and a time limit and he'd be nailing her in the parking lot within twenty minutes for money.  Now, he's all agreeing with you about how women can turn men into fluffy little kittens and discussing hats.  I should invite everyone in the old squad to read this shit.  It is gay.  Period.  The end.


I just saw this
 @Aldo Raine

When's the last time he did this?  Has it been any time within the last 7 months?  No.  Did he stop being hot?  No.  Could he still do this?  Yes.  Why isn't he?  Because he has scruples, morals, and wants to grow up unlike other people who would rather live like the Lost Boys of Neverland with automatic weapons and digital cammies.

----------

Perianne (07-22-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-22-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Bring on topic is the point!


Evidently you're reading beyond your comprehension.

----------


## Gemini

> I just saw this
>  @Aldo Raine
> 
> When's the last time he did this?  Has it been any time within the last 7 months?  No.  Did he stop being hot?  No.  Could he still do this?  Yes.  Why isn't he?  Because he has scruples, morals, and wants to grow up unlike other people who would rather live like the Lost Boys of Neverland with automatic weapons and digital cammies.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   The truth burns those of simple minds.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Evidently you're reading beyond your comprehension.


No should be being and not bring :Frown:  

So I let spell check correct my error to the wrong word.

Being on topic is the point. And Supah Fly iz bad ass.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I just saw this
>  @Aldo Raine
> 
> When's the last time he did this?  Has it been any time within the last 7 months?  No.  Did he stop being hot?  No.  Could he still do this?  Yes.  Why isn't he?  Because he has scruples, morals, and wants to grow up unlike other people who would rather live like the Lost Boys of Neverland with automatic weapons and digital cammies.


I'm hot?   :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> I'm hot?


You know you're hot.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You know you're hot.


I want to see YOU say it.  You think I'm hot?  Not "cute", not "handsome", but "hot"?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> I want to see YOU say it.  You think I'm hot?  Not "cute", not "handsome", but "hot"?


Sure, you're hot.  No biggie.

----------


## Gemini

> I want to see YOU say it.  You think I'm hot?  Not "cute", not "handsome", but "hot"?



 :Geez:   Has all my instruction been for naught?

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> you're hot.


Thank you.  _Eres hermosa.
_

----------



----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Has all my instruction been for naught?


I'm trying.  I'm trying.

----------


## Gemini

> I'm trying.  I'm trying.


I suppose stumbling is an inevitable part of the learning process.  Frustrating to both parties.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-22-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Attachment 771
> 
> Any questions.


 @Archer.  Is that real?  I sooooo like that.  Do they make them in women's size small?

----------


## Perianne

> Trinnity,
> 
> Has there ever been a thread worse than this one?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> No?


Best       thread      ever.   I said so.

----------


## Perianne

> Look all I'm saying is that you don't go from being a hound dog to a lap dog without serious denutting.


I am not all girlie and think that girl movies are the best.  I don't read love story books.  But I do know that love can soften any man.  It is manly to cherish a woman and care about how she feels.  I think @TheTemporaryBG is learning the wisdom in caring for women for more than just sex.

----------


## Archer

> @Archer.  Is that real?  I sooooo like that.  Do they make them in women's size small?


Real and about 20yo. I have no idea where to buy on these days. Try a bike shop.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I am not all girlie and think that girl movies are the best.  I don't read love story books.  But I do know that love can soften any man.  It is manly to cherish a woman and care about how she feels.  I think @TheTemporaryBG is learning the wisdom in caring for women for more than just sex.


 @Perianne,  I was talking about some of the women floating around me right now with Gemini whose exact words were "kick the whores out".  I just realized that part of why I haven't been having sex and have learned to care for people I'm not whoring with is because the "someone" is not a whore, refused to have sex, and shut me down.

It did not throw me off.  It didn't make me stop liking her.  It didn't do anything but make me think "well, alright, game on!"

The more I chased her, the more she said "no", meant I had to spend more time with her, the more time I spent with her the more I started to notice all the little things about her, the more I noticed these things the more they seemed interesting and "cute", the cuter they became the better I liked her, and you get where I'm going.

It's ok to say no to a guy.  In fact, its probably best to say no.  It sets women apart from the "whores" as Gemini said because the truth is that all humans value what is harder to get.  You want a guy to fall in love hard especially if he's a hound dog used to getting what he wants, don't give him what he wants.

Aint that right @Calypso Jones?

----------

Calypso Jones (07-23-2013),Gemini (07-23-2013),Perianne (07-23-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> ?


absolutely.  It's imperative to say No.    That's how guys assign value.

----------


## Perianne

> @Perianne,  I was talking about some of the women floating around me right now with Gemini whose exact words were "kick the whores out".  I just realized that part of why I haven't been having sex and have learned to care for people I'm not whoring with is because the "someone" is not a whore, refused to have sex, and shut me down.
> 
> It did not throw me off.  It didn't make me stop liking her.  It didn't do anything but make me think "well, alright, game on!"
> 
> The more I chased her, the more she said "no", meant I had to spend more time with her, the more time I spent with her the more I started to notice all the little things about her, the more I noticed these things the more they seemed interesting and "cute", the cuter they became the better I liked her, and you get where I'm going.
> 
> It's ok to say no to a guy.  In fact, its probably best to say no.  It sets women apart from the "whores" as Gemini said because the truth is that all humans value what is harder to get.  You want a guy to fall in love hard especially if he's a hound dog used to getting what he wants, don't give him what he wants.
> 
> Aint that right @Calypso Jones?


I am liking you better all the time, @TheTemporaryBG.

I feel like you were telling me how to handle men?  There's not anyone who says "no" more than I do.

----------


## usfan

I don't know how i missed this thread.. i guess visiting the daughter in a new house with no internet or 4g will do that.  

This is a great pissing contest!  Big guys swaggering around,  burping, farting, & comparing their penis lengths..  I love it!    :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I would like to point out one thing to all the macho talkers out there.  Some of the meanest, toughest men in history weren't that big.  Hitler, Napoleon, & many more were a lot tougher than any of the posters here, but were of small stature.  What made them tough was their ability to manipulate the big bruisers, or use technology to empower scrawny little guys.

"God made man, but Samuel Colt made them equal."

So you big guys keep strutting your stuff.. let you big dicks swing & knock over lamps & tables.  But some little guy will push your buttons, & make you do stuff for him.

Anyone here think he's tougher than hitler?  Did you kill 6 million jews, & millions of others in a bid to conquer the world?  No?  Then cut the tough talk crap.  You're a wimp & you know it.  You just try to intimidate little guys like hitler & push them around in the locker room. :Woohoo: 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Archer

> I don't know how i missed this thread.. i guess visiting the daughter in a new house with no internet or 4g will do that.  
> 
> This is a great pissing contest!  Big guys swaggering around,  burping, farting, & comparing their penis lengths..  I love it!   
> 
> I would like to point out one thing to all the macho talkers out there.  Some of the meanest, toughest men in history weren't that big.  Hitler, Napoleon, & many more were a lot tougher than any of the posters here, but were of small stature.  What made them tough was their ability to manipulate the big bruisers, or use technology to empower scrawny little guys.
> 
> "God made man, but Samuel Colt made them equal."
> 
> So you big guys keep strutting your stuff.. let you big dicks swing & knock over lamps & tables.  But some little guy will push your buttons, & make you do stuff for him.
> ...


Do not confuse charisma and leadership ability with baddasssss.  Washington? Badass, T. Roosevelt bad ass.. Hiter? DNQ

And where did dick size come into play?  My wife is happy and if my dick matters to anyone else that is there problem.

----------


## usfan

> Do not confuse charisma and leadership ability with baddasssss.  Washington? Badass, T. Roosevelt bad ass.. Hiter? DNQ
> 
> And where did dick size come into play?  My wife is happy and if my dick matters to anyone else that is there problem.


I was using penis size as an allegory for manhood.. i think that's stereotypical.  Sheesh.. you have to explain everything to these guys..   :Laughing7: 

But as to being 'badass', look at the results, not the talk.  Hitler was badass.. much more so than teddy or even washington.

Unless you want to define 'badass' in other ways.. putting consideration & taste in decorating into it..   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Whoever quotes poetry the best, smells the best, & wears matching clothes is the most 'badass'!   :Icon Scratch: 

No, i'm going to stick with results & history.  Deadly 'badass' is in the realm of militaristic tyrants, not gentle souls posting on an internet forum.  You guys are pussycats, but that's ok.  We can all imagine you being 10' tall & bulletproof.  But be careful with the big words swinging around.. they might knock over lamps & tables, & might catch you, too!   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Ethereal

> I hear lots of big talk.  I sense lots of testosterone.  I saw a good photo of someone here (I don't remember who it was since I was new then) that looked manly.
> 
> Among the men here, who is the toughest badass?  And how can you back it up on an internet forum?
> 
> (Remember, I said "men", as I am the toughest person here.  )


I think anyone who attempts to establish how "badass" they are on this thread is engaging in animalistic puffery.  But since you seem to be hinting at wanting some sort of visual stimulation, might I recommend watching Magic Mike?  It contains a bevy of male bimbos gyrating half-naked and engaging in other equally vacuous displays of sexuality that serve to excite and titillate horny women such as yourself.  Seems like a far better alternative to the Neanderthals that populate this forum.

----------


## Ethereal

> Are you talking about my shirtless photo, by any chance?


Went from WWE to Lifetime in under eleven pages.

----------


## Ethereal

After reading the contents of this thread, I have to conclude that Archer is the most bad-ass out of all of you.  Sorry, but that is just science.

----------


## President Peanut

I have found it is best not to try and establish the "manliest man" contest. Nothing but a waste of time. Rather, I enjoy reading how manly everyone else is. By all means, do continue good gentlemen.

----------


## hoosier8

I am not so badass anymore.  Getting too old for that.  Fuck with me and I will just pop a cap in your ass.

----------

Ethereal (07-28-2013),Gemini (07-29-2013),St James (07-28-2013)

----------


## St James

yeah, I believe in being right up front too............ :Thumbsup20:

----------


## usfan

> I think anyone who attempts to establish how "badass" they are on this thread is engaging in animalistic puffery.  But since you seem to be hinting at wanting some sort of visual stimulation, might I recommend watching Magic Mike?  It contains a bevy of male bimbos gyrating half-naked and engaging in other equally vacuous displays of sexuality that serve to excite and titillate horny women such as yourself.  Seems like a far better alternative to the Neanderthals that populate this forum.


oooh.. taking a shot not only at the macho studs, but their admirers..  very dangerous..  




> After reading the contents of this thread, I have to conclude that Archer is the most bad-ass out of all of you.  Sorry, but that is just science.


Did you see him on the magic mike site?    :Laughing7: 

Archer's a pussycat.. oh, he can be a psycho cat, but he'll keep it cool for the cause.  I want him on my team, but i wouldn't put him in negotiations.. he'd be on a seal team or such.. he's daring, smart, & intense.  But he's too explosive to make crucial decisions on policy or delicate negotiations.

Real macho men know the chain of command.  You put people in the roles best suited for them.  A good society will not allow tough, badass men to roam freely, terrorizing women, children, & nerds.  No, we'll send some guys with guns to round them up & put them in a cage.  So again, who is the most badass?  The tough 'gangsta', or the nerdy DA who puts him away for life?

----------


## Guest

> oooh.. taking a shot not only at the macho studs, but their admirers..  very dangerous..


Wellllllll we do tend to objectify the men on this site.  This could be prevented perhaps if they weren't constantly measuring biceps, talking of conquests, and who has done more MMA pummeling.

Seriously, what man or woman has started a thread on this site about "who's the smartest" --well, I think we know who'd win that one and it wouldn't be a man.  DOH!

----------


## webrockk

There can be no substitute for the treachery that comes with age.

you'd do well to remember that, young whippersnapper "badasses", as you navigate life's little challenges.  :Smile:

----------


## usfan

> Wellllllll we do tend to objectify the men on this site.  This could be prevented perhaps if they weren't constantly measuring biceps, talking of conquests, and who has done more MMA pummeling.
> Seriously, what man or woman has started a thread on this site about "who's the smartest" --well, I think we know who'd win that one and it wouldn't be a man.  DOH!


Now, now, rina.. i know you think very highly of yourself, & have managed to convince others of your intellectual prowess..  But I have been sharpening my rapist wit for decades, & though i, also, have an inflated opinion of myself, i am too humble to admit it.   :Laughing7: 

It has always been my policy to not engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man.  I include the fairer sex in that, but i do acknowledge some ability in your case.  I don't think i would be at a disadvantage, since i would keep my gentlemanly demeanor, be charming & respectful.  That would only level the field, some, for the contest.
 :Fighting0074: 

I only ask that you keep your goons at bay & not employ them to bully or intimidate.  After the contest, though, you may fall in their estimation, & you will have to rebuild the magical rina persona.   :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> Now, now, rina.. i know you think very highly of yourself, & have managed to convince others of your intellectual prowess..  But I have been sharpening my rapist wit for decades, & though i, also, have an inflated opinion of myself, i am too humble to admit it.  
> 
> It has always been my policy to not engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed man.  I include the fairer sex in that, but i do acknowledge some ability in your case.  I don't think i would be at a disadvantage, since i would keep my gentlemanly demeanor, be charming & respectful.  That would only level the field, some, for the contest.



Why @usfan  what are you saying?  Are you asking me to debate?  If so, I'm a little nervous about your "rapist" wit. 




> I only ask that you keep your goons at bay & not employ them to bully or intimidate.  After the contest, though, you may fall in their estimation, & you will have to rebuild the magical rina persona.


Which goons?

----------


## usfan

> Why @usfan  what are you saying?  Are you asking me to debate?  If so, I'm a little nervous about your "rapist" wit. 
> Which goons?


That was just a cultural reference.. not surprising you missed it. It was, after all, from one of the classic movies of all time.. filled with allegories & commentary on the human condition.

As to your goons.. they know who they are.. 

 :Laughing7:

----------


## Guest

> That was just a cultural reference.. not surprising you missed it. It was, after all, from one of the classic movies of all time.. filled with allegories & commentary on the human condition.
> 
> As to your goons.. they know who they are..


I don't think that I do, @usfan.

When have I ever needed anyone to defend me or my positions?  Ever.  Ever.  I'm not sure where we're going from here because it sounded a bit insulty.

----------


## usfan

> I don't think that I do, @usfan.
> 
> When have I ever needed anyone to defend me or my positions?  Ever.  Ever.  I'm not sure where we're going from here because it sounded a bit insulty.


Now, rina, i'm just having a bit of fun.. nothing serious here at all.  The 'rapist wit' reference was from 'dumb & dumber'.. hardly a classic movie filled with allegories on the human condition.  I was being a bit silly, & including you, but you seem to be taking it as a threat.  Perhaps you hang around with too many mean & surly people.. 

I guess i do have to explain everything.. first archer.. now you..  it's getting where a guy can't be subtle at all.  Too much leftist PC in the coffee, i guess..   :Dontknow: 

Anyway, you missed the point of my post, which forces me to reconsider whether you are capable in a battle of wits with me..   :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> Now, rina, i'm just having a bit of fun.. nothing serious here at all.  The 'rapist wit' reference was from 'dumb & dumber'.. hardly a classic movie filled with allegories on the human condition.  I was being a bit silly, & including you, but you seem to be taking it as a threat.  Perhaps you hang around with too many mean & surly people.. 
> 
> I guess i do have to explain everything.. first archer.. now you..  it's getting where a guy can't be subtle at all.  Too much leftist PC in the coffee, i guess..  
> 
> Anyway, you missed the point of my post, which forces me to reconsider whether you are capable in a battle of wits with me..


I've never seen Dumb and Dumber, and as for hanging out with mean people...I defend criminals for a living.

----------


## usfan

> I've never seen Dumb and Dumber, and as for hanging out with mean people...I defend criminals for a living.


i rest my case.. :Icon Joker:

----------


## Aldo Raine

> @Aldo Raine
> 
> Everyone has a past.  Some choose to evolve past it, while other revel in degeneracy and despise those ascending past their self imposed glass ceiling level of progress.
> 
> My father for example, he wasn't 'neutered' at all.  He chose to earn the companionship of his wife, and continues to do so.  But that overweight unassuming man will turn into a dragon should you attempt to harm his woman.  Call him nutless then.
> 
> I'll laugh while he throws you through a wall with a rage that only a father and husband can have.


Sure.  Your dad isn't White.  I could say more on the subject but I won't.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Went from WWE to Lifetime in under eleven pages.


For real.  They were probably crying behind their computers.

----------


## Gemini

> Sure.  Your dad isn't White.


Relevancy?




> I could say more on the subject but I won't.


Did it even matter in the first place?

----------


## Archer

> Relevancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Did it even matter in the first place?


It is relevant! My momma ain't white! Lineage has a bit to do with badass!

----------


## texmaster

Easy.

I give the middle finger to my HOA because the wife bought plants that require shade in the summer



100 pounds of concrete



150 pounds of concrete

----------



----------


## Gemini

> It is relevant! My momma ain't white! Lineage has a bit to do with badass!


Lineage yes, but the White he is referring to is somebody's name, not race.

----------

Archer (07-30-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Went from WWE to Lifetime in under eleven pages.


Nothing wrong with having a softer side.

----------


## The XL

> For real.  They were probably crying behind their computers.


Do you guys always need to keep your tough guy gimmick on 24/7?

----------


## Archer

This is my sad story. So it was windy and the waves were kicking a little. 
mini-IMG_1079.JPGmini-IMG_0986.JPG
So I stowed my new hat under the front seat thinking nothing of it:


Well my daughter decided she wanted a pic in front of a Canadian flag. The wife motioned for her to turn around and she moved to the front of the boat just as the chop was hitting. I proceeded to yell SH*T as I dove toward the back trying to keep us dry (pontoon boats won't sink but the will try to submarine and I knew this). The rear still came out of the water a few feet and the front planes pulled the front of the deck under by about a foot.

So my stowed had was finished... Not white but two tone Well I have spent all day dying it and here is the result:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Went from WWE to Lifetime in under eleven pages.


 @Ethereal

well, devil dog, we can't all be you.  Some of us still have to stay in shape because we still do a lot of humping around.  And as for showing our romantic sides a little word of advice for you, brother, women like it.   :Thumbsup20: 

But I'm sure the woman you've got your eye on doesn't care about "Pride and Prejudice" or poetry or things of that nature, right?  You're lucky to have set your sights on someone who is content with less.

----------

Perianne (08-03-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> @Ethereal
> 
> well, devil dog, we can't all be you.  Some of us still have to stay in shape because we still do a lot of *humping* around.  And as for showing our romantic sides a little word of advice for you, brother, women like it.


Yes, women like romance.  I like it when a man is clean, dressed nice, speaks softly to me, holds my hand gently, kisses me tenderly.

@TheTemporaryBG.  If you get "lucky", please don't call it humping.  That is not romantic.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yes, women like romance.  I like it when a man is clean, dressed nice, speaks softly to me, holds my hand gently, kisses me tenderly.
> 
> @TheTemporaryBG.  If you get "lucky", please don't call it humping.  That is not romantic.


"Humping" is hiking with a heavy pack on uphill bothways.  


It was also a double entendre  (@Gemini  <=  take notice of word use).

----------


## Perianne

> "Humping" is hiking with a heavy pack on uphill bothways.


Oh.  Sorry, lol.  There is a guy at work who says "hump" all the time and he doesn't mean hiking.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Oh.  Sorry, lol.  There is a guy at work who says "hump" all the time and he doesn't mean hiking.


Hence the double entendre.   :Thumbsup20: 


Ethereal is an "intellectual" devil dog.  We don't like to talk about them too much but they're the ones who have to tell everyone how well they did in nav classes and carry around books.

----------


## Perianne

> Ethereal is an "intellectual" devil dog.  We don't like to talk about them too much but they're the ones who have to tell everyone how well they did in nav classes and carry around books.


What are "nav" classes?  

Besides, Ethereal called me "horny" for starting this thread.  I don't know about him.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> What are "nav" classes?


Navigation classes.




> Besides, Ethereal called me "horny" for starting this thread.  I don't know about him.


Aren't you?  Most people are.  You should ask him about his own libido some time.

----------


## Perianne

> Navigation classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you?  Most people are.  You should ask him about his own libido some time.


I am glad you are back with us.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I am glad you are back with us.



LOL.  Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Nothing wrong with having a softer side.


Softer side, no, gay side, yes.
 @Ethereal is right.  You guys have too much estrogen in your system.

----------


## Archer

> Softer side, no, gay side, yes.
>  @Ethereal is right.  You guys have too much estrogen in your system.


If looking good to the ladies while kicking ass is bad then I do not need to be Good.

Hey When you got it flaunt it and when you don't just talk shit about those who do.

----------

Perianne (08-03-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Softer side, no, gay side, yes.
> 
>  @Ethereal is right.  You guys have too much estrogen in your system.


Ethereal wouldn't like you too much either there, aldo, since you always gotta be talking smack about "his" woman.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Ethereal wouldn't like you too much either there, aldo, since you always gotta be talking smack about "his" woman.


Fucks?  I give zero.  Just because he is right about you doesn't mean he'd be right about me.

----------


## Guest

Ethereal is just fine.  People shouldn't be so concerned with what he's doing.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Ethereal is just fine.  People shouldn't be so concerned with what he's doing.


Why not?  He seemed concerned with what we're doing.

----------


## Guest

> Why not?  He seemed concerned with what we're doing.


I think he was bored and this thread was funny.

----------


## The XL

> Softer side, no, gay side, yes.
>  @Ethereal is right.  You guys have too much estrogen in your system.


What, exactly, was "gay" about it?  Can you stop the high school act?

----------


## Ethereal

> Hence the double entendre.  
> 
> 
> Ethereal is an "intellectual" devil dog.  We don't like to talk about them too much but they're the ones who have to tell everyone how well they did in nav classes and carry around books.


I carried around books, but I failed green side land nav in SOI the first time.  That didn't stop me from running point in Ramadi and Karmah though.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-03-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> What, exactly, was "gay" about it?  Can you stop the high school act?


I have never seen a group of people take themselves so seriously over the stupidest stuff.  That is gay by definition of gay.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I carried around books, but I failed green side land nav in SOI the first time.  That didn't stop me from running point in Ramadi and Karmah though.


 @Ethereal

that's the way to shut him up.  Speaking of shutting people up, tell me, do you ever want to put tape over her mouth?    :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> @Ethereal
> 
> that's the way to shut him up.  Speaking of shutting people up, tell me, do you ever want to put tape over her mouth?


Someone should put tape over your mouth.

----------


## Ethereal

> @Ethereal
> 
> that's the way to shut him up.  Speaking of shutting people up, tell me, do you ever want to put tape over her mouth?


Nah, she's a sweet kid.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-03-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Nah, she's a sweet kid.


Sweet?  If she were any _sweeter_ she'd be deadly.

----------


## Perianne

> I think ... this thread was funny.


Me too.  I like guys talking their stuff.

----------


## Guest

> Sweet?  If she were any _sweeter_ she'd be deadly.


If anyone was mean to you it was probably because you were a drunken loud-mouthed asshole.

----------

Aldo Raine (08-03-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Sweet?  If she were any _sweeter_ she'd be deadly.


Show some respect, devil dog.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> Show some respect, devil dog.


Excuse me?  He doesn't care.  If you cared less she'd like you more.

----------


## texmaster

When I took over our VIP patrol, I had this made with neighborhood funding

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-05-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> "Humping" is hiking with a heavy pack on uphill bothways.  
> 
> 
> It was also a double entendre  (@Gemini  <=  take notice of word use).


Initially I didn't know what it meant, although my instincts were correct when I looked it up. 

Well played. @TheTemporaryBG

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-05-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Someone should put tape over your mouth.


Plumber's tape, with a good set of wood screws.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-05-2013)

----------


## webrockk

Chuck Norris?  never heard of her.

----------



----------


## texmaster

> Chuck Norris?  never heard of her.

----------


## texmaster

My door in college.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-09-2013)

----------

